# Commisso:"Vlahovic? Niente ricatti".



## admin (2 Dicembre 2021)

Rocco Commisso sul futuro di Vlahovic:"Voglio dire a Juventus, Arsenal, a tutto il mondo che la Fiorentina è padrona del cartellino di Vlahovic. Io ho sempre pagato, non sono uno di quelli che non paga stipendi da mesi, e voglio rispetto. Dopo il nostro annuncio ha segnato 8 gol di cui uno su rigore. Parliamo di un professionista e posso solo parlarne bene. Io però non mi faccio ricattare da nessuno, se mi posso tutelare legalmente lo faccio. Devono trattare con noi, non con i procuratori, poi la volontà del giocatore si deve rispettare. Io l'ho pagato con covid e senza covid e su questo voglio essere rispettato".


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Rocco Commisso sul futuro di Vlahovic:"Voglio dire a Juventus, Arsenal, a tutto il mondo che la Fiorentina è padrona del cartellino di Vlahovic. Io ho sempre pagato, non sono uno di quelli che non paga stipendi da mesi, e voglio rispetto. Dopo il nostro annuncio ha segnato 8 gol di cui uno su rigore. Parliamo di un professionista e posso solo parlarne bene. Io però non mi faccio ricattare da nessuno, se mi posso tutelare legalmente lo faccio. Devono trattare con noi, non con i procuratori, poi la volontà del giocatore si deve rispettare. Io l'ho pagato con covid e senza covid e su questo voglio essere rispettato".


Bravo, ma durerà poco nel mondo del calcio se continua a parlare così.. Ad ogni modo i procuratori sono dei ladri, zecche che rovinano il calcio


----------



## kipstar (2 Dicembre 2021)

okay


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

almeno i suoi tifosi possono essere orgogliosi di lui, comunque vada a finire.


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Dicembre 2021)

Caro Rocco nessuno ti ricattera',a giugno verranno i gobbi con 20 mln,o cedi o l'anno dopo va sempre da loro ma a zero euro.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Rocco Commisso sul futuro di Vlahovic:"Voglio dire a Juventus, Arsenal, a tutto il mondo che la Fiorentina è padrona del cartellino di Vlahovic. Io ho sempre pagato, non sono uno di quelli che non paga stipendi da mesi, e voglio rispetto. Dopo il nostro annuncio ha segnato 8 gol di cui uno su rigore. Parliamo di un professionista e posso solo parlarne bene. Io però non mi faccio ricattare da nessuno, se mi posso tutelare legalmente lo faccio. Devono trattare con noi, non con i procuratori, poi la volontà del giocatore si deve rispettare. Io l'ho pagato con covid e senza covid e su questo voglio essere rispettato".


Niente ricatti ahhh... mo, parlo in inglès però. If Milan wants Vlahovic sonne 300 meliuni, for Juvendus ai chen accontentare of two salsiccias calabrès with a lot of nduja. Occhei?


----------



## mandraghe (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Rocco Commisso sul futuro di Vlahovic:"Voglio dire a Juventus, Arsenal, a tutto il mondo che la Fiorentina è padrona del cartellino di Vlahovic. Io ho sempre pagato, non sono uno di quelli che non paga stipendi da mesi, e voglio rispetto. Dopo il nostro annuncio ha segnato 8 gol di cui uno su rigore. Parliamo di un professionista e posso solo parlarne bene. Io però non mi faccio ricattare da nessuno, se mi posso tutelare legalmente lo faccio. Devono trattare con noi, non con i procuratori, poi la volontà del giocatore si deve rispettare. Io l'ho pagato con covid e senza covid e su questo voglio essere rispettato".



E' divertente come Commisso, che si è prostituito ai gobbi con Chiesa e che sta per perdere a zero il suo migliore giocatore, facendolo giocare ed elogiandolo, sia un idolo di una certa frangia di tifosi milanisti criticoni. L'erba del vicino ecc. ecc.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Rocco Commisso sul futuro di Vlahovic:"Voglio dire a Juventus, Arsenal, a tutto il mondo che la Fiorentina è padrona del cartellino di Vlahovic. Io ho sempre pagato, non sono uno di quelli che non paga stipendi da mesi, e voglio rispetto. Dopo il nostro annuncio ha segnato 8 gol di cui uno su rigore. Parliamo di un professionista e posso solo parlarne bene. Io però non mi faccio ricattare da nessuno, se mi posso tutelare legalmente lo faccio. Devono trattare con noi, non con i procuratori, poi la volontà del giocatore si deve rispettare. Io l'ho pagato con covid e senza covid e su questo voglio essere rispettato".


Come con Chiesa?


----------



## SoloMVB (2 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Niente ricatti ahhh... mo, parlo in inglès però. If Milan wants Vlahovic sonne 300 meliuni, for Juvendus ai chen accontentare of two salsiccias calabrès with a lot of nduja. Occhei?


 mi hai ucciso.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Rocco Commisso sul futuro di Vlahovic:"Voglio dire a Juventus, Arsenal, a tutto il mondo che la Fiorentina è padrona del cartellino di Vlahovic. Io ho sempre pagato, non sono uno di quelli che non paga stipendi da mesi, e voglio rispetto. Dopo il nostro annuncio ha segnato 8 gol di cui uno su rigore. Parliamo di un professionista e posso solo parlarne bene. Io però non mi faccio ricattare da nessuno, se mi posso tutelare legalmente lo faccio. Devono trattare con noi, non con i procuratori, poi la volontà del giocatore si deve rispettare. Io l'ho pagato con covid e senza covid e su questo voglio essere rispettato".


E' lo stesso che ha gentilmente donato in prestito biennale chiesa alla juve.


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Rocco Commisso sul futuro di Vlahovic:"Voglio dire a Juventus, Arsenal, a tutto il mondo che la Fiorentina è padrona del cartellino di Vlahovic. Io ho sempre pagato, non sono uno di quelli che non paga stipendi da mesi, e voglio rispetto. Dopo il nostro annuncio ha segnato 8 gol di cui uno su rigore. Parliamo di un professionista e posso solo parlarne bene. Io però non mi faccio ricattare da nessuno, se mi posso tutelare legalmente lo faccio. Devono trattare con noi, non con i procuratori, poi la volontà del giocatore si deve rispettare. Io l'ho pagato con covid e senza covid e su questo voglio essere rispettato".


Vedremo i fatti. Se lo venderai almeno a 60 milioni, ti sarai fatto rispettare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' divertente come Commisso, che si è prostituito ai gobbi con Chiesa e che sta per perdere a zero il suo migliore giocatore, facendolo giocare ed elogiandolo, sia un idolo di una certa frangia di tifosi milanisti criticoni. L'erba del vicino ecc. ecc.


non so cosa ti diverta tanto, perchè chiesa costerà 60M ben oltre il suo reale valore, e vlahovic non andrà via a zero dato che scade fra 1 anno e mezzo e lui la questione contratto la ha trattata per tempo.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Dicembre 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non so cosa ti diverta tanto, perchè chiesa costerà 60M ben oltre il suo reale valore, e vlahovic non andrà via a zero dato che scade fra 1 anno e mezzo e lui la questione contratto la ha trattata per tempo.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (2 Dicembre 2021)

Oramai è una leggenda metropolitana quella di vlahovic via a gennaio o a 0  mistificare la realtà.. pensavo fosse solo una cosa rubentina


----------



## Manue (3 Dicembre 2021)

Vero, 
non capisco perché tanti siano convinti che Vlahovic andrà via a zero... boh


----------



## DavidGoffin (11 Dicembre 2021)

Raga se dobbiamo sforare un pò il budget Vlahovic è l'unico che vale davvero la pena, senza contare che in questo modo lo togliamo alla concorrenza Juventus.

E' giovane e forte, non si può rimpiazzare Ibra o Giroud con gente ne carne ne pesce come abbiamo fatto negli ultimi 10 anni con Bacca Piatek e suoi simili


----------



## pazzomania (11 Dicembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Raga se dobbiamo sforare un pò il budget Vlahovic è l'unico che vale davvero la pena, senza contare che in questo modo lo togliamo alla concorrenza Juventus.
> 
> E' giovane e forte, non si può rimpiazzare Ibra o Giroud con gente ne carne ne pesce come abbiamo fatto negli ultimi 10 anni con Bacca Piatek e suoi simili


Magari


----------



## Zenos (11 Dicembre 2021)

Niente ricatti okkei?basta che arriva un ceco,quello che spacca cartelloni e che inveisce contro gli arbitri,e glielo vendo con pagamento dilazionato in 6 anni e prima rata dal 2024. Because teng li balls


----------



## Hellscream (11 Dicembre 2021)

Motivi per cui bisognerebbe prendere Vlahovic:

-È giovane
-È forte
-È il perfetto identikit per chi parla di società ambiziosa che punta a "tornare ai vertici in Italia e in Europa" (cit.)

Motivi per cui Vlahovic non verrà preso:

-Si deve pagare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Motivi per cui bisognerebbe prendere Vlahovic:
> 
> -È giovane
> -È forte
> ...


Con me sfondi una porta aperta, perché è davvero il giocatore perfetto per noi. Purtroppo però serve una nuova proprietà per permetterci certi acquisti, perché secondo me con Elliott non prenderemo mai certi nomi. Persino col nuovo stadio andrebbero mendicando prestiti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (11 Dicembre 2021)

Mi andrebbe bene Beto come secondo e lotta per la titolarità con quell'altra nuova punta


----------



## EmmePi (11 Dicembre 2021)

Io, fossi Eliott, fare l'all-in su questo ragazzo! E' forte davvero.

Magari se Paolino a gennaio si rega da Commisso con un cinquantino cash + bonua pagabile in 2 anni vorei vedere se l'italoamericano non ci pensa seriamente.


----------



## andre85 (11 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Con me sfondi una porta aperta, perché è davvero il giocatore perfetto per noi. Purtroppo però serve una nuova proprietà per permetterci certi acquisti, perché secondo me con Elliott non prenderemo mai certi nomi. Persino col nuovo stadio andrebbero mendicando prestiti.


con molti giocatori potrei anche capirlo ma con Vlahovic no.
Ora quante sono le possibilita che si rilevi un flop e quante che fra 2 anni varra' il triplo ( se non gia fra 11 mesi al mondiale). senza contare il ritorno d immagine, immediate ma direi anche in futuro perche questo e' e rimarra un TOP li davanti.
Io voglio sperare che ci stiano pensado, perche questo e' un investimento non dico sicuro ma poco ci manca


----------



## Marilson (12 Dicembre 2021)

Se prendessimo lui probabilmente vinceremmo davvero questo scudetto


----------



## Dexter (12 Dicembre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> E' divertente come Commisso, che si è prostituito ai gobbi con Chiesa e che sta per perdere a zero il suo migliore giocatore, facendolo giocare ed elogiandolo, sia un idolo di una certa frangia di tifosi milanisti criticoni. L'erba del vicino ecc. ecc.


A zero? Scade nel 2023, hanno tre sessioni per venderlo. E come minimo saranno 60 milioni, stessa cifra di Chiesa: 120 milioni totali. Poi sui modi si può discutere, ma i fatti reciteranno 120 milioni nelle casse della Fiorentina. 
Kessie, Romagnoli, Donnarumma e Chalangolu = zero euro. 
Chiesa in scadenza + Vlahovic in scadenza = 120 milioni di euro.
La matematica, per fortuna, non é un'opinione.


----------



## mandraghe (12 Dicembre 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (12 Dicembre 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Raga se dobbiamo sforare un pò il budget Vlahovic è l'unico che vale davvero la pena, senza contare che in questo modo lo togliamo alla concorrenza Juventus.
> 
> E' giovane e forte, non si può rimpiazzare Ibra o Giroud con gente ne carne ne pesce come abbiamo fatto negli ultimi 10 anni con Bacca Piatek e suoi simili


Su vlahovic ci sarà mezzo mondo. 
Per noi non c'è speranza. 
Siamo out.


----------



## Garrincha (12 Dicembre 2021)

Non capisco dove Commisso si sarebbe inchinato alla Juventus e regalato Chiesa, si sono accordati sulle modalità di pagamento ma la Juventus lo pagherà caro e niente vieta che venda ad un'altra società Vlahovic con modalità simili, non è che per lui vorrà cento milioni tutti e subito. Anche il Milan ha acquistato con pagamento rimandato di due anni, la Roma, ecc...


----------



## Mauricio (12 Dicembre 2021)

Andrò controcorrente o con i piedi di piombo, ma non potrebbe essere come Piatek? Magari sta indovinando l’annata della vita, per poi tornare nella mediocrità.
Quello che voglio dire è: vale la pena rischiare 60 o più milioni per un giocatore che non si è ancora certi che sia un top? O forse è meglio spenderne 25 per Alvarez, tanto per dirne uno, che potrebbe diventare un top?
Poi magari sto prendendo una cantonata ed ha già dimostrato di essere un gran giocatore e sono un pessimo scout io. Però per quella cifra ci vorrebbe un campione affermato. Se costasse 30 milioni invece, sarebbe un rischio calcolato.


----------

